# Animated Snakes for Medusa Headpiece - Ideas?



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

I don't know about mechanical or engineering like that...but all I could think of were those wooden snakes that had slits cut into it so they could "slither" on their own. like these http://www.amazon.com/Realistic-Slithering-Wooden-Snake-27-5/dp/B000ICZ8ES could use I a bit of a paint job...could be an alternative


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

This is very low tech, but might work. You could paint and cut in half those cheap wiggle snakes. Adhere them to whatever wig or headpiece you have. These guys move around at the slightest twist. I would imagine they would all be shifting around anytime you turned your head. And you could get a lot without breaking the bank. http://www.orientaltrading.com/wiggle-snakes-a2-39_863.fltr?Ntt=snakes


----------



## FrenchMastiff (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for that idea...much simpler and lighter in mechanics


----------



## FrenchMastiff (Aug 15, 2015)

I meant both ideas !


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## anubis1369 (Jul 19, 2009)

How about hacking/incorporating the animated Medusa bust from Walgreens or Spirit? Not sure about the mechanism that makes the snakes move, but that may work. I'm interested too see if anyone can figure it out as the wife would love to do Medusa this year.


----------



## Ghost Studio (Oct 5, 2015)

For what it's worth, I like the wiggle snakes idea. Low tech, but will lend itself to animation by the wearer...


----------

